# Akainu vs. Mihawk



## trance (Apr 14, 2015)

Location: MarineFord

Intel: Full

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 70m


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu wins, maybe with some troubles.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu is one of the few people I'd give the nod over Mihawk, extreme-diff.


----------



## Kai (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu decisively wins high difficulty.

Mihawk isn't on his level.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 14, 2015)

Post skip Akainu high difficulty.

Pre skip Akainu extreme difficulty.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd say Akainu extreme diff.


----------



## Katou (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu should win. . but loses a bunch of Limbs . .


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 14, 2015)

This battle between two very powerful foes will last for quite a whilst, but Akainu should inevitably win with High extreme difficulty. His portrayal as the current strongest Marine, strength to go toe to toe with Whitebeard himself and feat of fighting 10 days straight against a fellow Admiral that permanently distorted the weather in Punk and turning it into a blazing inferno are amazing testaments to his overall capabilities that supersede that of Mihawk's. However, Mihawk himself isn't lacking in regards to fighting capability as he has got the necessary level of destructive force in conjunction with his fighting style that encompasses things like his great mastery over his Haki, swordsmanship, raw speed/strength that are all necessary assets of his that'll enable him to compete with Akainu in regards to his lethality with his magma and Haki that not many can cope with. Ergo, Mihawk is equipped with very necessary tools to engage Akainu in a hard and long battle, specifically the raw strength with which he can use in his slashes in any intended direction at any intended person that will be a good counter against Akainu's large magma fists (Daifunka) whenever Akainu attempts to go on the offensive with that sort of attack.


----------



## King plasma (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu has feats and hype. Mihawk just has hype for the most part. Going with Akainu extreme difficulty for now. 

Also @ post-skip Akainu


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 14, 2015)

Mihawk=Shanks>Akainu

That's right, Mihawk high/extreme-diff


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu wins extreme difficulty.

Those are 2 of the current top 3 fighters in the world.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu takes this extreme difficulty. Akainu has the better feats, while Mihawk is built mostly on hype. I guess you could say that his clashes with Shanks count as feats, but they are difficult to quantify since we don't know how close to their current strength the two were at the time. Mihawk has a range game and a CQC game that will push Akainu to his limits. However, Akainu's feats against WB and victory against Kuzan give him the nod


----------



## yantos (Apr 14, 2015)

shanks (strongest pirate) > = < mihawk (strongest warlord) > = < sakazuki (strongest marine )

could go either way extreme diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu mid diffs, Mihawk isn't a top tier.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu high diff, his portrayal puts him above Mihawk imo.


----------



## yantos (Apr 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Akainu mid diffs, Mihawk isn't a top tier.



joke of the week
​


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 14, 2015)

yantos said:


> joke of the week
> ​



Just click here ;


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 14, 2015)

Mihawk extreme difficulty


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 14, 2015)

Regardless of who wins one of these dudes is going to become a cripple.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 14, 2015)

Wave said:


> Mihawk=Shanks>Akainu
> 
> That's right, Mihawk high/extreme-diff



Nop.

Akainu=>Shanks>Shanks 14 years ago=Current Mihawk


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 14, 2015)

Can go either way.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 14, 2015)

Akainu oneshots, Mihawk is not even able to kill preskip Luffy. He is crocodile level at best.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 14, 2015)

J★J♥ said:


> Akainu oneshots, Mihawk is not even able to kill preskip Luffy. He is crocodile level at best.



Yea but Mihawk one shotted Crocodile in Marineford when they clashed. Proof's in the pudding. HAH. HAHAHAHA.

On a serious note, Akainu high difficulty.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Mihawk is stronger than Shanks, who made Akainu sweat in fear

Mihawk mid-high diffs Akainu when serious like any other admiral


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 14, 2015)

Based on where I estimate Mihawk to be, he should defeat Akainu with around high difficulty.
Lower end of high difficulty for Akainu after the timeskip
Solid high difficulty for Akainu before the timeskip

In terms of Akainu's weakness after the timeskip, I only think it starts to show with high-level opponents who can either defeat or push him past high-diff.


----------



## Kai (Apr 14, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk is stronger than Shanks, who made Akainu sweat in fear
> 
> Mihawk mid-high diffs Akainu when serious like any other admiral


Mihawk is not on the level of a Yonko in strength, let alone stronger than any Yonko 

He's Yonko first mate level at best.

Where Zoro will be.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Kai said:


> Mihawk is not on the level of a Yonko in strength, let alone stronger than any Yonko
> 
> He's Yonko first mate level at best.
> 
> Where Zoro will be.





EOS Luffy will only be Yonkou tier


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 15, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk is stronger than Shanks, who made Akainu sweat in fear
> 
> Mihawk mid-high diffs Akainu when serious like any other admiral



Mihawk is at the same league with Vista, who made nothing against Akainu without the help of Marco.

Your Shanks crap needs to be end, in basic, DF-less Teach should be more powerful than Shanks, who made Akainu sweat in fear.... Do you see how ridiculous it is ? Mihawk did nothing to Shanks, we don't know how they fought, why they fought, how powerful when they fought, yet you are making a ridiculous equation....


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 15, 2015)

Where is that Mihawk running away like bitch after seeing Shanks when you need it.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 15, 2015)

Kai said:


> Mihawk is not on the level of a Yonko in strength, let alone stronger than any Yonko
> 
> He's Yonko first mate level at best.
> 
> Where Zoro will be.



Zoro will be above Prime Rayleigh. Prime Rayleigh>any of the current Yonkou.


----------



## Amol (Apr 15, 2015)

Akainu high something diff.
I consider Mihawk more or less equal to Kizaru.
He is under no circumstances winning against Akainu.
He has neither enough hype/portrayal nor enough feats to beat Akainu .


----------



## Dunno (Apr 15, 2015)

Mihawk takes it high diff unless Akainu has gotten a huge boost to his power post-TS. Ironically, Akainu's feat of just extremely barely edging out a win against Aokiji is a detrimental feat in this case, as we see the absolute top of his power. Mihawk on the other hand doesn't have such a limit, and has better hype, being the WSS, Zoro's end-game boss and Shanks' rival and all.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Mihawk takes it high diff unless Akainu has gotten a huge boost to his power post-TS. Ironically, Akainu's feat of just extremely barely edging out a win against Aokiji is a detrimental feat in this case, as we see the absolute top of his power. Mihawk on the other hand doesn't have such a limit, and has better hype, being the WSS, Zoro's end-game boss and Shanks' rival and all.



1- Mihawk isn't Shanks's rival, other Yonko and Admirals are.
2- Being Luffy's underling's end-game doesn't make him great
3- Aokiji is more powerful than Mihawk as well
4- Mihawk doesn't have any feat to compare him with Admirals

Hell, even Marco doesn't care Mihawk and just send his underling Vista,


----------



## Ruse (Apr 15, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Where is that Mihawk running away like bitch after seeing Shanks when you need it.



I got you


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 15, 2015)

Bb..b..but MIhawk fought Shanks when Shanks was young, so he is yonko lebel....
And he is Zolo's rival and Zolo just stomped an admiral....


----------



## Dunno (Apr 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> 1- Mihawk isn't Shanks's rival, other Yonko and Admirals are.
> 2- Being Luffy's underling's end-game doesn't make him great
> 3- Aokiji is more powerful than Mihawk as well
> 4- Mihawk doesn't have any feat to compare him with Admirals
> ...



Originally Posted by Erkan12


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Erkan12 *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gohara (Apr 15, 2015)

If it's pre time skip Akainu, Mihawk wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  If it's Current Akainu, he wins with around high difficulty.  Maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  At least, IMO.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd give it to Mihawk.

Obviously not because of feats, as Mihawk's feats are kind of odd, not being able to kill Luffy, fighting Vista without any sign of advantage, having one of his attacks parried by Crocodile; I'd give it to Mihawk because of his reputation and standing. He is the World's Strongest Swordsman and a rival to Shanks, someone who is probably on the same level or above Akainu. It's his title that Zoro desires; he is probably the final opponent for Zoro, and unless Shiliew somehow takes his place. 

Meanwhile Akainu has none of this going for him: we don't know if he is even the strongest Marine in Marineford, we don't know if he'd rival Shanks — although it was pretty clear he couldn't fight evenly a semi-healthy Whitebeard, which Shanks supposedly did  —, and he probably isn't Luffy's final opponent. He's certainly a monster, though.

In essence, Mihawk is to Zoro kind of what Luffy is to Shanks, in the sense that they are milestones, there was a relationship of parity regarding Luffy and Zoro, Mihawk and Shanks. In the end, Mihawk should be stronger of the two.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 16, 2015)

Mihawk is stronger than any Yonko at the moment imo.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Mihawk is stronger than any Yonko at the moment imo.


We would certainly see other characters treat Mihawk accordingly to that strength, if that were the case.

Characters talk to Mihawk like he's on a power level decisively lower than a Yonko.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 16, 2015)

Kai said:


> Characters talk to Mihawk like he's on a power level decisively lower than a Yonko.



What do you mean? As in, what dialogues exactly do you have in mind?


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2015)

Akainu wins very high diff.
They both have great hype/portrayal but Akainu also has great feats which Mihawk lacks such as going toe to toe with the WSM(albeit weakened).Mihawk needs some feats before even thinking he could win.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 16, 2015)

Akainu beats Mihawk with the same amount of difficulty he beat Kuzan with. There is no reason to think just because Mihawk is WSS that he is stronger than the MArine Forces top men automatically. Sowrdsmanship is one aspect of fighting, and while it makeshim undoubtedly top tier, it says nothing more than that...

Mihawk wanted to measure the distance between he and WB implying he knew very well he was weaker, and that slash got delegated to one of WB's men. Akainu and Shanks were the only two people to show some sort of equality with Edward while alive (Akainu's being less impressive because of his drity acts behind the scenes but nonetheless impressive), and Akainu is the only top tier with a ocnfirmed other top tier win under his belt IIRC. Add that in to Oda's obvious portrayal of Akainu (saying he could get one piece in 1 year, making him FA after beating Kuzan, making the whole BB crew run, etc) and he takes the W here more times than not.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2015)

Intus Legere said:


> What do you mean? As in, what dialogues exactly do you have in mind?


Marco delegating Vista to lend Luffy a hand.


Crocodile intercepts Mihawk and tells him to watch out


Marine fodders asking Mihawk where he's going off to


If Mihawk was stronger than any current Yonko, there's just no way he would be treated this way so casually by other characters.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 16, 2015)

Kai said:


> Marco delegating Vista to lend Luffy a hand.
> 
> 
> Crocodile intercepts Mihawk and tells him to watch out
> ...


 The Third panel is hilarious, the most unintentionally funny moment in the story because of the Marines Gusto to call Mihawk out 

that being said, Vista did what any respectable top tier Yonko Division commander should be able to accomplish against a top tier.

Crocodile is an exception, he also got a hit on Akainu to stop his bloodlust rampage, and was about to attack WB and was killing the man a bitch to his face.

As I stated the third panel is hilarious but it has more to due with his Shanks Complex, than being scared to fight him.

I'm a shanks > Mihawk ' er but that evidence doesn't really say much.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 16, 2015)

Crocodile was also disrespecting Newgate and tried to take him out on his own.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 16, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Crocodile was also disrespecting Newgate and tried to take him out on his own.



But he coudln't on the other hand he did put Mihawk on his place.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Apr 16, 2015)

it's a toss up. but extreme difficulty similar to aokiji and akainu fight.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 16, 2015)

Akainu would have the same troubles as with Crocodile


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Shanks wincing from Higuma's no-name slash

EB mountain fodder puts Shanks in his place 

Look at the last panel where Shanks is hiding his face and gritting his teeth


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 17, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Shanks wincing from Higuma's no-name slash
> 
> EB mountain fodder puts Shanks in his place
> 
> Look at the last panel where Shanks is hiding his face and gritting his teeth



I would but there is nothing to look at, sadly.

Edit: Nothing worth looking at.


----------



## yantos (Apr 17, 2015)

those arguments about mihawk always make me laugh at those haters :
1-   when marco told vista to help luffy against mihawk it doesnt matter if he thought he is capable of that cause marco simply doesnt know mihawk capabilities WB let jozu take care of aokiji and we all know what happend ...
mihawk wasnt even serious when he was fighting him he was dancing with him while keeping an eye on luffy and commenting on how he can turn his enemies to his side just like how zoro dropped his fight with hyzouo and started a chat with chopper aka vista wasnt enough to kill his boredom 
2- when mihawk left the fight he said " i agreed to fight WB but red hair isnt in our agreement " so the guy agreed to fight the world strongest man but when his old pal who used to dance with come the battle he retreats of fear ?  the correct translation is " that party animal got him self in another trouble let`s not make it harder for him " :ignoramus


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 17, 2015)

yantos said:


> the correct translation is " that party animal got him self in another trouble let`s not make it harder for him " :ignoramus



a knowing parent back off when they catch their teenager watching porn

Mihawk knew to give Shanks room when he needed it

dumb Zoro-haters can't even read a manga panel


----------



## Kai (Apr 17, 2015)

yantos said:


> those arguments about mihawk always make me laugh at those haters :
> 1-   when marco told vista to help luffy against mihawk it doesnt matter if he thought he is capable of that cause marco simply doesnt know mihawk capabilities WB let jozu take care of aokiji and we all know what happend ...
> mihawk wasnt even serious when he was fighting him he was dancing with him while keeping an eye on luffy and commenting on how he can turn his enemies to his side just like how zoro dropped his fight with hyzouo and started a chat with chopper aka vista wasnt enough to kill his boredom
> 2- when mihawk left the fight he said " i agreed to fight WB but red hair isnt in our agreement " so the guy agreed to fight the world strongest man but when his old pal who used to dance with come the battle he retreats of fear ?  the correct translation is " that party animal got him self in another trouble let`s not make it harder for him " :ignoramus


I don't hate Mihawk at all.

People just seem so much more amazed by him than the actual characters in the manga treat him.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 17, 2015)

Kai said:


> I don't hate Mihawk at all.
> 
> People just seem so much more amazed by him than the actual characters in the manga treat him.



Riiiiight, is that why you use all the rehashed Mihawk haters arguments? 

So why don't you mention when Sengoku was amazed by Mihawk when he went to the shichibukai meeting? Or Doflamingo getting excited when Mihawk started moving in the war?

Lol at pretending Crocodile going after Mihawk means anything, he went after WB too, I guess WB is fodder too. And using marines asking Mihawk where he's going somehow dehypes him? Really? Go on and explain that one. Mihawk telling the marines to shove it even though all their strongest fighters were there sure dehypes him


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 17, 2015)

It's funny how people are using arrogant guys like Marco or Crocodile in arguments and even feel happy about it. We're talking about a Marco who told Shanks to shut up, and thought he could save Ace infront of Garp and Sengoku on his own, about a Crocodile who called Whitebeard weak, attacked him fearlessly, insult everyone in his way. Personality of characters have nothing to do with character strength

Also, Mihawk suffers a lot from being a loner as opposed to yonkou who everytime they are presented are surrounded by their crew and allies, something that gives a greater vibe


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Croc attacked WB and WB didn't even need to look at him to stop him. Croc attacked Mihawk and he needed to use his sword to stop him.

Mihawk couldn't cut Buggy, Mihawk couldn't injure pre time skip Luffy, Mihawk was hold by Vista...


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Mihawk fired casual slash at WB and Jozu had to come in block with his diamond DF because WB couldn't handle it
Croc attacked WB and was defeated by Luffy


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 17, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk fired casual slash at WB and Jozu had to come in block with his diamond DF because WB couldn't handle it
> Croc attacked WB and was defeated by Luffy



Mihawk attacked WB and the old man didn't even need to move to stop it, the 3rd strongest guy in the crew was more than enough to handle it.

Croc attacked him and the old man didn't need to move, the main character stopped him.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mihawk attacked WB and the old man didn't even need to move to stop it, the 3rd strongest guy in the crew was more than enough to handle it.
> 
> Croc attacked him and the old man didn't need to move, the main character stopped him.



Jozu struggled to block a no-name slash despite having a diamond DF

Croc got 1shot by pre-skip Luffy


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 18, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Jozu struggled to block a no-name slash despite having a diamond DF
> 
> Croc got 1shot by pre-skip Luffy



Show me how much Jozu struggled 

Croc was stopped by pre time skip Luffy, and Mihawk was stopped by Croc


----------



## Luke (Apr 18, 2015)

Akainu wins, high difficulty.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 18, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Jozu struggled to block a no-name slash despite having a diamond DF
> 
> Croc got 1shot by pre-skip Luffy



Jozu struggling is an anime thing.

Croc never got oneshot by anyone.

Get your facts right.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 18, 2015)

> Croc never got oneshot by anyone.


He probably got oneshot by Newgate.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 18, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> He probably got oneshot by Newgate.



WB is a gentleman, he wouldn't one shoot a lady.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 18, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> WB is gentleman, he wouldn't one shoot a lady.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 18, 2015)

This can go either way extreme diff.

Mihawk should be Yonkou level fighter as well.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 19, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> This can go either way extreme diff.
> 
> Mihawk should be Yonkou level fighter as well.



Why should he be Yonko level?

Because he used to duel Shanks 12 years before the beginning of the manga?

A Shanks that was way weaker than current Shanks and nowhere near Yonko level?

Or because he is the most skilled swordman?

The most skilled but not the most powerful swordman.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 19, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Why should he be Yonko level?
> 
> Because he used to duel Shanks 12 years before the beginning of the manga?
> 
> ...



By hype, by his portrayal. Oda seems to hold back some chars like Mihawk, Dragon etc. 

He is the worlds best swordsman which means he beats everyone in swordsmenship.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 19, 2015)

His title is World's Strongest Swordsman, not Most Skilled Swordsman. Not sure why people keep making that shit up. It's hard to define what a swordsman is but we do know that alot of powerful fighters use *exclusively *swords (Shanks and Rayleigh for example).

Whitebeard title doesn't mean the 'World's Manliest Man' (not that he isn't, mind ya), Mihawk's title doesn't mean 'Most Skilled Swordsman'. 'Strongest Swordsman' can mean several things, but it has absolutely nothing to do with skill.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> His title is World's Strongest Swordsman, not Most Skilled Swordsman. Not sure why people keep making that shit up. It's hard to define what a swordsman is but we do know that alot of powerful fighters use *exclusively *swords (Shanks and Rayleigh for example).
> 
> Whitebeard title doesn't mean the 'World's Manliest Man' (not that he isn't, mind ya), Mihawk's title doesn't mean 'Most Skilled Swordsman'. 'Strongest Swordsman' can mean several things, but it has absolutely nothing to do with skill.



Oda gave him a title in english, I didn't know it. Are you sure that the title translates as most powerful? 

And no, Mihawk isn't the strongest swordsman,  Shanks is.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 19, 2015)

In Japanese the title is the same as WB's, just replace 'Man' with 'Swordsman'. This has been brought up alot already. Either WB's title doesn't refer to his strength or Mihawk is indeed the strongest of swordsmen.

Mihawk being the strongest swordsman is pretty much beyond question to any objective reader.


----------



## Kai (Apr 19, 2015)

Mihawk is the strongest swordsman, that should be uncontested. However, in no shape or form does that translate to Mihawk being Yonkou level.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah. There are fighters who don't specialize in swordsmanship, though. 
Mihawk is just a swordsman that uses Haki. His focus is swordsmanship, hence the legendary sword and his reputation.


Do Shanks and Fujitora specialize in swordsmanship? Of course not.
However, they do incorporate their other abilities into swordsmanship.

Just wielding a sword doesn't make you a swordsman; it's a true art and way to live.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 19, 2015)

Mihawk specialises in Haki, there's a reaosn why his sword is covered in Hardening 24/7, that's an absurd and excessive level of COA mastery there,

In One Piece, swordsmanship is basically essential to being a strong swordsman.

I don't think Mihawk would have had such a fierce rivalry with Shanks if Shanks wasn't a swordsman.

Swordsmanship being a way of life isn't really a thing in One Piece, this isn't Vagabond or something. Apart from fighting with swords and valuing quality swords Mihawk and Zoro live like everyone else.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 19, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Yeah. There are fighters who don't specialize in swordsmanship, though.
> Mihawk is just a swordsman that uses Haki. His focus is swordsmanship, hence the legendary sword and his reputation.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Shanks is not a swordsman  He's a sandalia bamboohakisman, I thought that had been established already.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 19, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Mihawk specialises in Haki, there's a reaosn why his sword is covered in Hardening 24/7, that's an absurd and excessive level of COA mastery there,
> 
> In One Piece, swordsmanship is basically essential to being a strong swordsman.
> 
> ...



That's where you have it mixed up. Shanks specializes in Haki; Mihawk specializes in swordsmanship. 

Shanks uses a sword, yes. Where do his best feats come from? What are Mihawk's best feats?
Mihawk's best feats revolve around a sword, while Shanks' best feats revolve around Haki. The character statements we've seen thus far refer to Shanks' Haki - not his swordsmanship - and the opposite thing can be said for Mihawk. 

Perhaps the power Shanks can put into a sword with Haki or even being Roger's apprentice is what interested Mihawk... We don't know the specifics of their rivalry.

The difference is, Mihawk and Zoro are actually viewed as swordsmen; Shanks isn't.


----------

